# Freddy Fazbear Costume - Show this to your kids!



## LaserGecko (Nov 7, 2014)

Here's a screencap from the game for comparison.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

That's a great likeness! You did a super job on the costume.

I hear that game is pretty scary.


----------



## LaserGecko (Nov 7, 2014)

Thanks! It turned out way better than I ever imagined!


----------

